# الأقسام التقنية > منتدى الكمبيوتر والأنترنت >  دليل الهاتف الاردني 2007

## MR.X

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


دليل الهاتف الاردني لسنة 2007


حمل بالضغط على اسمي 

x_Man_1s


*

----------


## N_tarawneh

قدها يا إكس مان ...

الله يقويك ...

جاري التحميل ...

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

مشكور يا مان ان شاء الله يشتغل :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

اسف جدا.. والله بعد ما نزل الدليل ما قبل يفتح فيه مشكله بالامتداد r.r

----------


## العالي عالي

اكس مان مجهود رائع جاري التحميل .. :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Memo

الله يجزيك كل الخير يا مان 


والله يعطيك العافية 

وجاري التحميل 


ننتظر المزيد

----------


## جسر الحياة

يسلمو كثييييييييير على البرنامج
وشكرا إلك والى الأمام..............

----------


## MR.X

*

مشكورين على المرور ..*

----------


## بدر عبدالله حمد

شكرا جزيلا لكم

----------

